# My current equipment ...



## salvasol

This is what I have to relax at home:

*New HT Room Equipment*
Samsung HLS-6767W DLP
Toshiba HD DVD - D3
Samsung DVD-VR375 (DVR/VCR Combo)
Sony SLV798HF VCR Player
Yamaha RX-V2700
Samson Servo 600 Amp (powering fronts)
JBL Stadium's (2 pairs connected in parallel)
JBL SCenterII
JBL S36II (two pairs for surrounds)
Velodyne VRP1000
Infinity TSS 750 Sub
Buttkicker LFE with 1000 watts AMP (one LFE on each row)

*Family Room/Whole House*
Sony STR DG500
Sony CDP-C250Z (CD Player - 5 Discs) (Died)
Sony RCD-W500 (5 disc) (replaced C250Z)
Sony TC-WE305 (Tape Player)
Audiosource EQ-200
KLH SUB10
7 pairs of speakers (different brands and models, cheap speakers)

*Hobby System* :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:
Gemini PDM-02 (Mixer)
Gemini TT-01 (Turntable)
Gemini GSM 1250 (1 pair speakers)
Gemini P-07 (2 channel Amplifier)
Stageworks E231X (31 Band Graphic Equalizer)
Sony RCD-W500 (CD Recorder moved to Family Room)
Pyle Pro PT668C (CD Player (2))
Pyle Pro PT649D (Tape Player)
Chauvet DJ Lightning :whistling::whistling: ....I'm not a DJ okay, this is for fun at home or with friends.

Just in case somebody wants to take a look ... here's the link to pictures:

 My pictures


----------



## salvasol

Equipment update:

1. Good bye Dishnetwork (not wise to pay for service I don't use :yes.

2. Sony was replaced by Yamaha RX-V2700 (from 100WPC to 140WPC :bigsmile

3. Added Polk M-10 and JBL Stadium to the collection :whistling

Next ...:scratchhead: ... onder: ................. separate amps for L+R+C ...:daydream: raying: :drool:


----------



## Guest

Nice! keep it up.


----------



## salvasol

Tariq745 said:


> Nice! keep it up.


Thank you ... :T

I still have some upgrades that I didn't add to my list ... JBL Voice center and another pair of JBL Stadiums to the front :yes: ... You can see here what I mean :bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol

I think is time I updated my list ....post #1 was edited :yes:

*Old HT Room:*
Samsung HLS-6767W DLP 67" (Still in use in HT)
Sony DVD DVP NS75H (Stored)
Audiovox DVR 210 (DVD Recorder) (Stored)
Sony SLV798HF (VCR, I have some VHS movies) (Still in use in HT)
Receiver Sony STR DE897 (7.1) (Stored)
Infinity TSS 750 (5 satellite speakers and 150W subwoofer) (Still in use in HT)
Two KLH satellite speakers (used for back surround) (Stored)
Velodyne VRP1000 (Still in use in HT)
Dishnetwork VIP211 HDTV Receiver (Cancelled - returned to Dish)


----------



## Albert1500

man thas a sick setup :daydream:


----------



## salvasol

Albert1500 said:


> man thas a sick setup :daydream:


Now you know what happens when you learn more and start playing with your equipment/set up ...:bigsmile:

I wish that I have a bigger space to do other things I have planned ....:yes: ... my room is just 9'x18'x8' :sad:


----------



## Albert1500

salvasol said:


> Now you know what happens when you learn more and start playing with your equipment/set up ...:bigsmile:
> 
> I wish that I have a bigger space to do other things I have planned ....:yes: ... my room is just 9'x18'x8' :sad:


yeah more room is better. wish i had more too


----------



## tonyvdb

Trust me, you dont want too much room unless your able to :spend: :spend: my room is too big and my sub even though its a SVS PB13 ultra struggles to fill it.








The room is 15x37x9


----------



## salvasol

tonyvdb said:


> my room is too big and my sub even though its a SVS PB13 ultra struggles to fill it...


I believe you ...Are you ready to get another PB13??? ...maybe DIY??? :whistling:


----------



## tonyvdb

salvasol said:


> I believe you ...Are you ready to get another PB13??? ...maybe DIY??? :whistling:


I have no intentions of buying another one, Just too much money (my wife would never allow that) I did however turn on the bubble bass feature of my Onkyo as my mains go down to 31Hz so that helps a bit. I may experiment with using my older A/D/S 10" sub thats now up on my two channel system. But then I would need to find a replacement for that one.:dunno:


----------



## salvasol

tonyvdb said:


> ... I did however turn on the bubble bass feature of my Onkyo as my mains go down to 31Hz so that helps a bit. I may experiment with using my older A/D/S 10" sub thats now up on my two channel system. But then I would need to find a replacement for that one.:dunno:


I'm doing the same ...my mains go down to 36Hz and my poor subs go down to 35Hz :sad:

I wish that I can get better subs ... but I can't at this time.

I'm happy with this set up, but you know how we are ... always want more :bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol

I know, I know... old thread, but I need to update my list :innocent:

*HT Room Equipment*
Everything is the same... except sub.
I have a Sonosub 18"... I used a Mach 5 IXL 15" and is been powered by the BKA 1000 amp, and I'm really, really happy I did.

Samsung HLS-6767W DLP
Toshiba HD DVD - D3
Samsung DVD-VR375 (DVR/VCR Combo)
Sony SLV798HF VCR Player
Yamaha RX-V2700
Samson Servo 600 Amp (powering fronts)
JBL Stadium's (2 pairs connected in parallel)
JBL SCenterII
JBL S36II (two pairs for surrounds)
Buttkicker LFE with 1000 watts AMP (one LFE on each row).


----------



## Theresa

*sorry wrong place*

deleted


----------

